# Urgent: Need a temporary home for my cat



## MollyHoratio (May 29, 2015)

Hi all, I have a male ginger tabby called horatio and he is in desperate need for somewhere to stay for 6 weeks. We are moving house and heading into temporary accommodation until the move into the new house. Unfortunately all of our friends seem to have a million other pets so can't house him. He is friendly, snugly and independent but a little unsettled at the moment. Any help or advice would be really great! I'm currently based in london.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Horatio neutered, vaccinated and can you travel.

Would you provide food, litter and a donation to help rescue cats?


----------



## MollyHoratio (May 29, 2015)

He is indeed. Where are you based? Would he be able to roam around? I would indeed provide food, litter and love to donate to help rescue cats.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think its a good idea for him to 'roam around' outside. The last thing you would want is for him to go AWOL in new surroundings. CC does have outdoor runs though.

It would be helpful if you said where you are.


----------



## MollyHoratio (May 29, 2015)

Good point, as long as he has somewhere to go outside. I live in west London.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

MollyHoratio said:


> Good point, as long as he has somewhere to go outside. I live in west London.


Well, I know CC has outside runs and he would be well looked after. Im sure she is near you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I live in Oxford.
I do have a large outdoor play run and also part of my home indoors if needed.
Unable to allow any cats free roaming as I live along a village road but drivers still go quite fast.

I do have a free 7 weeks before the next foster cats arrive so happy to help if you want me to.


----------



## MollyHoratio (May 29, 2015)

A friend has swooped in last minute to take the cat. Thank you so much for willing to help will 100% be in touch if it falls through. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful news.


----------

